# Culinary Schools in Switzerland?



## rukus (May 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me any information on culinary schools in Switzerland? I know about DCT. I've been told that the Glion Institute of Higher Education and the Ecole Hoteliere de Lausanne offer programs, but all I can find on their website is Hospitality Management. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

The school i graduate from had a partnership thing with dct where graduates can go over there for a year and do there program and bring back credits to the US for the batchlers degree at the university. From what i know about it, it is a great school.


----------

